# Now from Orlando...



## wab25 (Sep 22, 2017)

I used to frequent Budoseek, before they moved to Facebook. (I don't do much on Facebook...) But I missed the discussions that were had there. I have been poking around a while looking for a new place to learn and maybe ask a few questions. I have read through quite a few threads here (just lurking) and I like the atmosphere. So I thought I would at least register.

I have been studying Danzan Ryu Jujitsu for about 20 years now. (it does take me a while to learn these things though) I began my studies when I lived over in California. But, work moved me over to Orlando Fl. Sadly, there is not much Danzan Ryu down here in the South East. I put together a small Danzan Ryu class, that I teach here in Orlando, mainly so that I can practice what I learned. It would also be nice to get more of a Danzan Ryu community down here.

We have become part of a budokan in the area. We have lots of very good arts taught in our dojo: Aikido, Shotokan (Kenko Juko style), Daito Ryu, Judo, Kendo, Toyama Ryu, and Muso Jikiden EishinRyu Iaijutsu... as well as Danzan Ryu. All of the other arts are very well connected to their organizations and have great instructors. We also bring in some top guys frequently.

I have started training in Shotokan. But I enjoy training with as many of the other arts as time allows... mostly aikido and daito ryu. 

I may be teaching now, but I really like the saying (forgot where I picked it up): "Its ok to teach, but never become the teacher." I keep a white belt in my gear bag, for when I train in these other arts. 

I look forward to learning a thing or two from you guys.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## donald1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## donald1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome to MT salutation OSs


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome to MT salutation OSs


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome to MT salutation OSs


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Welcome to MT and its recently acquired ability to duplicate posts.

Look forward to your future posts.


----------



## wab25 (Sep 28, 2017)

Isn't repetition a good way to learn things?


----------



## Encho (Sep 28, 2017)

wab25 said:


> I used to frequent Budoseek, before they moved to Facebook. (I don't do much on Facebook...) But I missed the discussions that were had there. I have been poking around a while looking for a new place to learn and maybe ask a few questions. I have read through quite a few threads here (just lurking) and I like the atmosphere. So I thought I would at least register.
> 
> I have been studying Danzan Ryu Jujitsu for about 20 years now. (it does take me a while to learn these things though) I began my studies when I lived over in California. But, work moved me over to Orlando Fl. Sadly, there is not much Danzan Ryu down here in the South East. I put together a small Danzan Ryu class, that I teach here in Orlando, mainly so that I can practice what I learned. It would also be nice to get more of a Danzan Ryu community down here.
> 
> ...


Hi Wab who teaches Daito ryu in Orlando? 
This is the only person I know of in Orlando
Daito Ryu Aikijujitsu |


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey  Wab! It's been a while. Good to see some of the old Budoseek crowd wandering over here.


----------



## wab25 (Sep 29, 2017)

Encho said:


> Hi Wab who teaches Daito ryu in Orlando?
> This is the only person I know of in Orlando
> Daito Ryu Aikijujitsu |



Thats the guy and that is the dojo I train in currently. If you look in the Other Arts tab, you will find the Danzan Ryu class as well.


----------



## wab25 (Sep 29, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Hey Wab! It's been a while. Good to see some of the old Budoseek crowd wandering over here.


Seeing you here on these boards was one of the things that let me know this was a good place to be.


----------



## Encho (Sep 29, 2017)

wab25 said:


> Thats the guy and that is the dojo I train in currently. If you look in the Other Arts tab, you will find the Danzan Ryu class as well.


Ah OK pretty cool! Danzan ryu is interesting style.


----------



## Buka (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome to MT enjoy your stay


----------



## Josh77974452 (Oct 2, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tames D (Oct 3, 2017)

Welcome


----------

